# Buying from China using Western Union



## maebee (20 Dec 2005)

Hi,

Has anybody done this? I want to buy a pair of Nike trainers for my son from a wholesale store in China ($60 including delivery - as opposed to €140 in the shops here in Ireland. They only accept payment by Western Union and I'm a bit iffy about that. The company is called epifa. I'd love to know of people's experiences in buying from China. Thanks.


----------



## tiger (20 Dec 2005)

Don't

Most scam artists use western union or something similar rather than paypal because you can't trace it back.  In fact in the last few days, it looks like ebay.co.uk/ebay.ie have banned listings that only take payments in western union.

I use ebay occasionally, if the seller doesn't take paypal, I don't bid.  (Having said that, people seems to have complaints about paypal as well...)


----------



## efm (20 Dec 2005)

I have no direct experience of buying from China, but as far as I know the laws / enforcement of copyright and patents in China leaves a lot to be desired - as a result there is a good chance that items offered for sale on that site are copies / fakes and not originals.

In addition, you technically may be liable for excise / import duties at 10% (I think but am open to correction on this) plus VAT at 21%

Finally, if you send the money via western union how will you chase the company if they don't send the stuff ?

Caveat emptor I'd say!


----------



## jhegarty (20 Dec 2005)

maeveker@eir said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Has anybody done this? I want to buy a pair of Nike trainers for my son from a wholesale store in China ($60 including delivery - as opposed to €140 in the shops here in Ireland. They only accept payment by Western Union and I'm a bit iffy about that. The company is called epifa. I'd love to know of people's experiences in buying from China. Thanks.



don't do it.. 

if you send money to china by western union , there is a good chance it will be the last you see of your money... and with western union you have no come back....


----------



## Dub75 (29 Dec 2005)

I wouldn't do it. I work for a Western Union agency and they sent us a memo recently telling customers to be wary of sending money to China due to fraud. If you don't know the receiver then I would forget about it.


----------



## GreatDane (29 Dec 2005)

Agreed with all above, don't do it 

As far as I can see, Western Union money transfer services are only useful if you are sending money to someone you know well & don't need any sort of exchange / guarantee / receipt etc.

Alternatives which are also reasonably safe and probably a bit cheaper include PayPal (now part of Ebay) & NETeller , both instant, reliable, internet based money transmission systems.  As an aside, NETeller's share price has done quite well for many of us also 

Cheers

G>
[broken link removed]


----------

